# Ricky Gervais



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

mutley said:


> Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat


I didn't see it, but there seems to be a lot of easy targets that haven't become PC protected just yet.  Fortunately, gobshites, thugs, chavs, users and other similarly irritaing tw*ts are still fair game. 

There are a few marginalised "disabled" people who will have to bear this treatment for a while, but they will become protected eventually.  I can't guarantee that there won't be any prejudice toward them, it seems our society is looking for a new "N-word" target. Fecking sad, isn't it?

If the gobshites continue to make "normal" people laugh by bringing in a bazillion dollars by taking the piss out of the unfortunate, it will swell the coffers and be considered acceptable. That's business.

Did I say dollars, sorry. I forgot I was English for the click of the mighty Microsoft mouse.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't stand him; it is plain to see how he played his "The Office" character so easily.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mutley said:


> Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat


No it isn't. I can't stand the [email protected] either. He's just a big headed egotistical obnoxious little sh!t.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The first time I ever saw this guy was in "The Office". I quite liked it and still do, some quite clever stuff that hadn't been done before. Of course the media wanted to speak to him and the inevitable interviews followed. Oh dear, what a self centred big headed twat emerged before us.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I can't stand him; it is plain to see how he played his "The Office" character so easily.





thunderbolt said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat
> ...


I`m in total agreement here, he`s such a pile of ooh:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Chally2 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat
> ...


I agree that the man's an egotistical fat sh*t but as far as comedy is concerned, I don't think anything is beyond humour. Everything is fair game, it's up to the individual if they choose to laugh or not. I happen to like dark, near the knuckle humour - long may it continue without becoming censored.

A.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Censorship has always been a poor substitute for tolerance.


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gervais wasn't taking the p!ss out of autism. He was taking the p!ss out of someone who thought he could make a shedload of money by taking a person with autism to a casino, basing this preconception on watching Dustin Hoffman in Rainman.

It is a theme that Gervais has used in most of his well known projects. In 'The Office' a woman in a wheelchair is carried down the stairs during a fire drill, only to stop halfway because she is too heavy. Taking the p!ss out of wheelchair users or, the buffoons who thought it would be a good idea to leave her there? In 'Extras' his character makes a fuss to a waiter about a noisy child in a restaurant, turns out the child has Downs Syndrome. Taking the p!ss out of children with Downs or the characters intolerance? There are more examples.

In 'Fame', Gervais also refers to M.S. & M.E. in what I thought was a pointless sketch that seemed to be a fake cock-up, even during this he makes a couple of comments that he apologizes for because they could be considered rascist. Again this appeared fully scripted and highlighted how careful a person has to be in his speech, is the phrase 'Chinese Whispers' rascist for example? From memory he gives the hardest time to fat people of which he includes himself, thats a quite a large proportion of the population to be alienating if that is his intention.

Gervais, whether on the stage, in a comedy or on a chat show is a parody of what celebrity has become. His appearance on Jonathan Ross the other night is a perfect example, blatently outbursting "can we plug my film now", chat shows are merely vehicles for celebs to plug their book, film etc etc, he is just highlighting the fact. Similar in his way he goes on about his charity work, like the celebs who 'don't like to talk about their charity work'.

Now I don't know Gervais any more than I suspect anyone else does on here, so he could be all the things you think of him but personally I find little offensive with his material and given the recognition he has recieved (how many awards, how many times has he mentioned them? Parody again) from the industry a lot of people agree.

It would make an interesting subject for a media studies thesis though. Ricky Gervais, the new Bernard Manning?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

steve309 said:


> Gervais wasn't taking the p!ss out of autism. He was taking the p!ss out of someone who thought he could make a shedload of money by taking a person with autism to a casino, basing this preconception on watching Dustin Hoffman in Rainman.
> 
> It is a theme that Gervais has used in most of his well known projects. In 'The Office' a woman in a wheelchair is carried down the stairs during a fire drill, only to stop halfway because she is too heavy. Taking the p!ss out of wheelchair users or, the buffoons who thought it would be a good idea to leave her there? In 'Extras' his character makes a fuss to a waiter about a noisy child in a restaurant, turns out the child has Downs Syndrome. Taking the p!ss out of children with Downs or the characters intolerance? There are more examples.
> 
> ...


fair comment your making there steve....

he's still a cock tho


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

:lol:

Fair one mrteatime.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i did have the mis-fortune to meet him a while back....arrogant t wat in my opinion.....


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Even fairer then tbh.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest....i loved him in the office, and i do think that the guy is talented.......but, as is sometimes the case, his onscreen personna and wit (?) doesn'nt always transfer to the public person.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Office was funny, but the other stuff I'm not to sure it just seems to play around the same character


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> i did have the mis-fortune to meet him a while back....arrogant t wat in my opinion.....


there seems to be something missing from this post?, has it been edited?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i didnt like the office i thought it was very ordinary ,extras was ok. i did like gervais on the 11 oclock show he was very good on that ,but if you are easily offended then dont bother.what i do like him on though is his podcasts some of those have had me wetting myself whilst out with my dog ,i used to listen to him on xfm and that gimp karl pilkington what planet is that guy from.

as for his stand ups out of the 3 animals is very good well researched and very funny in parts.

comedians are supposed to make me laugh as long as they do i couldnt give a flying [email protected] how annoying and contreversial they are the more the merrier.

there are far more worse comedians out there can anyone tell me why lee evans is popular .

jason.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> there are far more worse comedians out there can anyone tell me why lee evans is popular .
> 
> jason.


Totally agree Jason. He's like an ADHD kid with itching powder down his shirt. Possibly funny for 20 seconds at best and I'm being generous there.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Running_man said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > there are far more worse comedians out there can anyone tell me why lee evans is popular .
> ...


i teach kids with adhd and most of them are funnier than that sweaty twat..

jason.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Just caught part of his hilarious "Fame" show on E4 where he is taking the piss out of autism, is it just me who wants to punch that fat little c*nts teeth right down his throat
> ...


I can't stand him either,you are not alone.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Evans - crap comedian but quite a good actor.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's his laugh that does me


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

Well while were on the subject, Lee Evans, Harry Hill & Eddie Izzard, these I just don't get. And yet Jimmy Carr who has a face you really want to punch and a way of speaking to match has me rolling around, very funny.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

steve309 said:


> Well while were on the subject, Lee Evans, Harry Hill & Eddie Izzard, these I just don't get. And yet Jimmy Carr who has a face you really want to punch and a way of speaking to match has me rolling around, very funny.


i like harry hill ive seen him twice live and earlier on in his career his act was very clever ,eddie izzard is very take it or leave it but he has been very good in the riches .

jason


----------

